# Location for starter motor replacement :(



## Garwoodfire (May 27, 2019)

Hello,
Does anyone know how to locate and remove the starter motor of a 2012 2.0 TFSI???  it died this morning. It just clicks once when the engine it attempted to turn. Battery power is fine. Im not sure if this is the kind of job that a keen DIY'er can undertake or if anyone knows where the workshop manual can be found for it?


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

pretty easy since you don't have a battery to worry about. 
- remove the airbox (you don't really even have to do this)
- the starter is covered by a rubber cover
- undo it's plugs and the 13mm nut on the end of the starter cable
- cover the starter cable in case it touches the body (you DON'T want this!)
- starter is on the box by 2 18mm bolts.

Easy job


----------



## Garwoodfire (May 27, 2019)

Oh my god your a ledgend! Thank you!


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

You can download workshop manual _*Electrical System (A005TT01320)*_ and _*Electrical Equipment General Information (D3E8007DE6D)*_ from the Knowledge Base (KB). The Starter is listed in both workshop manuals under Repair Group 27. You'll find them linked below -

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1833827


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Thanks for the schematics SJW! Perfect!

6 - starter motor rubber cover

7 - wrap this up - it is always live and fireworks will ensue if it touches the body.


----------



## Garwoodfire (May 27, 2019)

I'm really sorry but i cannot find the manual to download... i have found one where it should be on section 27 but it isn't???


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Follow the previous link to the KB, then download one or both of these - The list of numbers is the repair group. In this case, Workgroup 27 includes the starter which just happens to be in both workshop manuals. Not sure why it's in both, but here you go!

You'll notice the first one has a red asterisk (***) which means the file was too large to upload to the forum, so read the opening comments and follow the link and you can download it, and all the others, from there.


----------



## Garwoodfire (May 27, 2019)

I think I found the culprit


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

LOL

How did that even happen!!!


----------



## Garwoodfire (May 27, 2019)

I have literally no idea!!! 
In terms of the manuals I have downloaded Electrical Equipment General Information (D3E8007DE6D) but in section 27 it states Battery, starter etc, but there is nothing in there reference the starter..
The other manual ,Electrical System (A005TT01320) I cannot find it to download. I've been looking for hours. Even missed love island for it...


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Disaster you've missed love island.

Why do you need the manual. You know where it is now.

It's literally unplug the battery then un plug and remove everything connected to it. Unbolt it. And replace it.


----------



## Garwoodfire (May 27, 2019)

Yeah this is true... ^^
It was more to prove to myself that I wasn't going insane.. and blind.
(Love island was recorded so i can sleep easy tonight)


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Garwoodfire said:


> Yeah this is true... ^^
> It was more to prove to myself that I wasn't going insane.. and blind.
> (Love island was recorded so i can sleep easy tonight)


Just get in there  If you have questions ask here and we can fill the gaps.

PS. i think they're a 16mm socket for the start bolts

PPS. thank god you will rest easy knowing love island is recorded lol


----------



## The Yeoman (Mar 31, 2016)

ianpgonzaga said:


> Thanks for the schematics SJW! Perfect!
> 
> 6 - starter motor rubber cover
> 
> 7 - wrap this up - it is always live and fireworks will ensue if it touches the body.


or just disconnect the battery and don't worry about it


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

The Yeoman said:


> ianpgonzaga said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the schematics SJW! Perfect!
> ...


haha

yes i mentioned this in a further post 

my mind mechanic was being lazy


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

You have to click on the link referenced in this text and then you'll see the list of PDF files you can download...

The information for removing the starter is listed in the Workshop Manual for all the different engine variants. Look under Repair Group 27, Section 5.

Wondering if your vision is being impaired from watching too much Love Island!


----------



## Garwoodfire (May 27, 2019)

Thank you for all your help, you've ALL been great


----------

